# lost pictures



## corvid (Mar 1, 2009)

i had a message box saying 'windows cannot load your files as they could be corrupted' when i turned my computer on, i pressed F10 and done a system recovery proggrame and after starting up again i found all my pictures,scans, videos are gone!!!!! help please


----------



## duckman13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hate to say it but more than likely they are gone unless you saved them somewhere else. You may have a bad sector on your hard drive so if it happens again i would say to get a new hard drive. I always make sure i back up all pictures and videos just in case. You can get cheap external drives that will hold nearly a terabyte now.


----------

